# Hot Brakes



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Why does one caliper get hotter than the other side?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Why does one caliper get hotter than the other side?


Maybe it's dragging more? Bent or under-lubed pins?





Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How do you know one side is hotter? What were the syptoms?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> How do you know one side is hotter? What were the syptoms?


Touch the wheels...that heat you feel is from the brakes. A good indication is when you see flames out of the wheel well.


----------

